# Today mastitis treatment



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a Nubian doe that MIGHT have mastitis. The only "ToDay" I can locate locally is for cattle...it comes in a very large tube. Is this the dose I would use for the goat, or would I use 1/2 tube per side, or... Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, a half tube per side.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

nancy d said:


> Yes, a half tube per side.


Thank you!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You're welcome! You might need to repeat a few times if she does not clear up.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I definitely have to repeat! I locked her 7 week old kid away last nite...she (I presume) figured out how to slip the lock and this a.m. he was with her...her udder had been nursed! Aaarrrggghhhh! So I'll try again this evening...but with an additional lock on the gate! 

Should I be looking for any untoward symptoms in him, other than possible diarrhea? Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


Just keep an eye on the kid, all should be OK.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

*Update on Totsie (yup, Totsie again!)*

Totsie seems to be rebounding well. In addition to mastitis she had horrific staph pustules all over her back side. With her history -- in particular her recent history of serious intra-uterine infection following difficult kidding -- I opted to start PenG injections immediately in addition to the ToDay and also topically cleaning and treating the staph. It was also time for her regular copper bolus and a hoof trim, so we took care of all of that, poor dear. (She wouldn't speak to me for days!)

As of this writing, the infections seem to be cleared, her appetite and energy have returned, and she has forgiven me. All is well in Totsie-land. Thanks to all for your ongoing care and support!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is doing better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

